# Red Eyed Crocodile Skinks Paludarium Build



## J_w35 (Mar 19, 2017)

I know this isn't technically dart frogs so im sorry if this isn't the place for it, but i figure they both require vivariums so what the heck. 

I am modeling a build after a (somewhat) famous youtuber by the name Ants Canada. He created an amazing paludarium which he named the "Salve De Fuego" (I might be butchering that) The Paludarium he built was 100 gallons long, however I am aiming to make it on a much smaller scale. In the build, he designed a glass partition going along the middle of the tank. It obviously divided the water section and the land. The front (As you can see in the pictures) is filled with water housing different fish species and plants, while the back was designated to the land portion. 

I have never included any type of water feature in any build that i have created so i am unfamiliar with filtration, and water levels, etc. Ideally I would like to include fish in the build, however because i am building a much smaller scale I don't know how much water I will have to include fish. I was orginally planning on doing a 40 gallon breeder, but I am willing to go as far as 75 gallon (That's absolute max, would prefer to stay smaller) 

Basically what Im asking is if this idea is at all possible with Croc Skinks? Is this habitat ideal, or would that be too much water for them. (I am looking to get a pair) Also I am in the middle of a build currently so this will not be on my list of priorities I just want to look now to get as much research and ideas as possible and start planning. I am going to need ALOT of help. especially with the water features. So any recommendations/feedback would be greatly appreciated! I will keep updated as much as possible and look forward to sharing the journey with you all! Thank you!


----------



## J_w35 (Mar 19, 2017)

J_w35 said:


> I know this isn't technically dart frogs so im sorry if this isn't the place for it, but i figure they both require vivariums so what the heck.
> 
> I am modeling a build after a (somewhat) famous youtuber by the name Ants Canada. He created an amazing paludarium which he named the "Salve De Fuego" (I might be butchering that) The Paludarium he built was 100 gallons long, however I am aiming to make it on a much smaller scale. In the build, he designed a glass partition going along the middle of the tank. It obviously divided the water section and the land. The front (As you can see in the pictures) is filled with water housing different fish species and plants, while the back was designated to the land portion.
> 
> ...


NOTE: These are not my pictures, these are pictures taken from the youtube video i talked about earlier (LINK : 



)


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I saw that and was like, "Wait a minute, is Mikey turning the fire nation tank into a lizard tank?"

I am not familiar with the lizard species that you are talking about so I don't know much about their environment or husbandry. When housing animals I would go as big as you can, so the 75 gallon would be my choice. As for how closely you end up copying Mikey's build, I have never been a fan of the use of glass to separate the land section from the water section. It works well for Mikey because he is housing ants, but with an animal entering and exiting the water you will inevitably end up with saturated soil and substrate in the water. A false bottom built out of egg crate with a slope hidden by cork, gravel, rockwork, etc would work better for what you are trying to do.


----------



## J_w35 (Mar 19, 2017)

Okapi said:


> I saw that and was like, "Wait a minute, is Mikey turning the fire nation tank into a lizard tank?"
> 
> I am not familiar with the lizard species that you are talking about so I don't know much about their environment or husbandry. When housing animals I would go as big as you can, so the 75 gallon would be my choice. As for how closely you end up copying Mikey's build, I have never been a fan of the use of glass to separate the land section from the water section. It works well for Mikey because he is housing ants, but with an animal entering and exiting the water you will inevitably end up with saturated soil and substrate in the water. A false bottom built out of egg crate with a slope hidden by cork, gravel, rockwork, etc would work better for what you are trying to do.


Lol! I love that channel, and was definitely not trying to take credit. But yes I do see your point with the glass divider being a problem. All of my builds have had a drainage layer consisting of hydroballs/Clay pebbles so I have no experience with the false bottom egg crate. I am familiar with eh concept though just never included it in one of my builds. I will look more into it! Thank you!


----------

